# Minneapolis - St Paul - Twin Cities Metro - Sub-Contractors Needed



## VanceTrendov (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi,

We have snow accounts in, Minneapolis, St Paul, and surround suburbs. Subcontractor must have truck, plow, and liability insurance.

Interested or know someone that is:

Please sent an email to: [email protected]
Or call Vance 612-363-1217

Thanks


----------

